# Opinions required regards saddle for hunting...



## DDWexford (29 May 2013)

Hello All,

I am about to receive my 17hh Irish hunter that I wish to hack and hunt in season (1/2 day once a week) and out of season hack, hunter trails, fun rides etc. I need to get him a saddle but a little stuck as to which make I should go for. Plus do I get two saddles as he changes shape throughout the year or can I get away with one saddle which is flexible or has interchangeable gullets (is there one like that is suitable for hunting?). I'm a bit lost and hope that one of you kind people will take pity on me and share your experience in this department! As you've probably guessed I am new to hunting and want to get everything in place in plenty of time before the season starts! Any help will be gratefully received x


----------



## 9tails (29 May 2013)

Get a GP, make sure it fits.  It doesn't matter what make it is, as long as it fits him and you.  Go for a name if possible, Ideal, Albion, Kent & Masters, etc.   USE A SADDLER!  Get it checked regularly, every 6 months.  Don't get a VSD, dressage or working hunter saddle as they won't be much use if jumping.


----------



## DDWexford (29 May 2013)

Thanks 9tails for the good advice! x


----------



## RachelBristol (29 May 2013)

find a good professional saddle fitter if you don't and go hunting for the day with a poorly fitting saddle, it would be no different to you walking all day in a pair of shoes that pinched and rubbed!

will need a saddle you feel secure in, and you will know it when you sit in it!  you will also need a jump / XC saddle of some kind with a good forward cut for jumping and galloping.  a couple of extra D rings at the back can be handy for your sarnies 

I don't know where you are, but make sure your saddle fitter is listed HERE (look under find SMS Member) I use Antonia Wills who is based Northampton way for example.

I have never used a saddle agent, as they don't carry lots of saddle of differing makes normally, and they don't go through the same intensive training normally


----------



## DDWexford (29 May 2013)

Again good advice thanks!! x


----------



## JenHunt (29 May 2013)

I'd say don't be too set on one style! try a few, find the one that feels most comfortable for jumping, and fast work, that puts you in a comfy, safe position. don't worry what 'type' of saddle it is!

I know people who hunt (non jumping) in dressage saddles, and I hunt and event in an XC saddle. just depends on what works for you!


----------



## oakash (30 May 2013)

JenHunt, suggest you change your last sentence to read..'depends what works for your horse and you..'
I would say, try a Reactor Panel saddle. More expensive than most, but is very adjustable for all shapes of horse and personally I find it excellent. Some legal difficulties with the American owner of the company and the Brit side, but no doubt this will be resolved. The American concept is that it is simple enough to adjust and fit yourself, whilst the Brit side would rather charge you £s to come and fit it 'properly'...so, depends on your capacity to do some fairly simple DIY! Otherwise, no 'stuffing' required, and mine has had little attention in the many years I have used it.


----------



## DDWexford (30 May 2013)

Thanks to you all for your comments. I've got a saddler coming out with a range so I'll go from there. Thanks again for your help I more or less know what I'll be going for but will see what the saddler says first! X


----------



## JenHunt (7 June 2013)

oakash said:



			JenHunt, suggest you change your last sentence to read..'depends what works for your horse and you...
		
Click to expand...

I guess I was meaning you as in the partnership of horse and rider rather than just rider....


----------



## lauraandjack (15 June 2013)

It's definitely a matter of personal preference - for both you and the horse!

A previous poster said "don't get a VSD," I would beg to differ!  I have only one saddle, an Ideal VSD and I do everything in it, showing, dressage, SJ, eventing, general pleasure stuff plus hunting (including a day hedge hopping with the Wynnstay)!

I think finding a saddle you and the horse are most comfortable with is important - some people like huge knee rolls etc, personally I find these make me feel trapped in the saddle.

I think the answer is to try a few and see what you like best.


----------



## Sparkles (24 June 2013)

Works for what is best for you. I've been hunting in a show saddle before...hedges weren't so great in that mind!!  personally, any close contact or gp with a comfy seat and decent knee rolls I've always been happy with.

As to the mention of reactor panel saddles....having had to hunt a season in one (not my choice) I would never want to ride in them again. I hate them personally and for hunting at least find them far too heavy and bulky for the horse to do a full days hunting in.


----------



## oakash (1 July 2013)

Christmas Sparks: Having owned and ridden in a reactor Panel saddle for quite some years, I would have to refute anything you have said! Reactor Panels are in general terms, comfortable for both the rider and the horse: certainly, a six hour day hunting should cause no problem. However, if you happen to have a strange shaped behind, then of course any saddle may be uncomfortable! Saddles are like people: some you like and some you hate.


----------



## 9tails (1 July 2013)

Gosh, that's a bit presumptuous to say that Christmas Sparkles has a misshapen bottom!


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2013)

Bottom is safely not mis shaped, plus I never mentioned rider comfort (or discomfort as the case may be). Pick it up and weight it in your own arms, theure unnecessary heavy in comparison. I'd always choose a fitted 'traditional' saddle, fitted right should cause no issues nor no extra weight to carry all day, regardless of weight distribution. As for rider comfort, far too above the horse and hated every second on the saddle, I'd choose bare back to riding in it...so yes, my personal opinion on that particular saddle, is quite strongly against. But like I said and yourself, each to their own. I said in response to the op what I would choose, as did you. That was my findings on that saddle.


----------



## DollyDolls (1 July 2013)

I hunt one of mine in an ideal grandee, which is a forward cut gp. It's fantastic and once my horse was fit, I use it all year round and do everything in it.
My other horse has a show cut working hunter again by ideal. She's very dependable and a more steady arm chair ride, so I feel just as safe in this one too.


----------

